# portable operating system with our own programmes in a cd



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 14, 2006)

I want to know whether it is possible to install the operating system on cd and other programmes which I require and take this CD wherever I want to work and use.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats were U want to see Open Source And Linux.get puppy Linux.its meagre 
~61MB and in a cd U can carry it nywhere,wrie datas from this "cd" OS.more details:
*www.goosee.com/puppy/
*www.puppylinux.org/user/viewpage.php?page_id=1
Use Linux!get rid of that $$$ OS with full viruses and crippled...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2006)

If u want the same with windows, then following link will help u:

Bart's Preinstalled Environment


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2006)

Puppy linux is a very good solution to your problem, if you prefer to use linux. It can be written as many times as you want or till your cd fails to write. It scores very high on portability and you have to configure it only once, then you can save the config to the cd.
Vishal does Bart PE support multiseesioning ie can the config files be re-written and can we add more files later on? Is there any space left on the cd after burning it with OS? 
But, I guess it serves ramakrishnan's purpose.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you guys. I am now downloading Puppy Linux. Another one which I have tried, but only useful for playing multimedia files is Geexbox from *geexbox.org/. It plays almost all the formats and free and boots off CD Rom

Can you suggest a tutorial site for the above. Thank you


----------



## chesss (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't waste your time with puppy linux if you don't know linux, which I assume is true, coz if you knew you wouldn't be asking this question.
Go what vishal suggestred - BartPe , this basically makes a 'live'/bootable version of xp. you can add your custom programs with relative ease. and make sure to download for the 'plugin maker/creater for BartPe.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with chess. I am not conversant with Linux. But the os, when booted from the live cd(which I had downloaded), was really good. If anybody is interested here is a link for all livecd's *www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php?pick=All&showonly=Desktop&sort=&sm=1.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2006)

chesss linux doesn't require big mumbo jumbo or something geek thiking to learn. It only requires time and willingness to learn. Installing and using linux today has been made a lot easier and is improving quite fast. And live cd's are very easy to use. Do try out one and see for yourself.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2006)

Can one install puppy linux in a pendrive?? I have a 256 MB Pendrive. I guess Puppy can be installed onto a hard drive! so why not install it in a pen drive? the problem might be the file system of a pendrive correct me if im wrong. thanks


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes it can be done.See here *www.puppylinux.org/user/viewpage.php?page_id=3


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess this should work. Haven't tried it myself. I think the site is still under construction.


----------



## chesss (Mar 23, 2006)

> chesss linux doesn't require big mumbo jumbo or something geek thiking to learn. And live cd's are very easy to use. Do try out one and see for yourself.


 True true, but the thing is he wants to install 'own programmes' in his portable OS, which is not possible with a live cd. And even if its possible , it would take considerable knowlegde of things to customize a live cd. Besides bart PE is much simpler, and it would give access to NTFS/fat without using mount. 
 Yes i know mount /dev//hda is simple enough, but then it again comes down to 'uncustomizability 'of live linux.
Lastly its possible to integrate drivers(like for display), startup programs etc with bartPE.  I am not saying linux isn't customizable, but its more difficult for a  windows guy.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2006)

@tech_your_future thanks a lot. my puppy is up and running on a 512MB flash drive


----------



## sknowonweb (Mar 23, 2006)

And for booting from Pen Drive i suggest slax . www.slax.org . This is really cool . It has a very active forum to solve ur doubts.But only the size is somewhat bigger than puppy linux.
  Any how if u have some deeper knwledge u can have ur own version of ur own (Linux) softwares ..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey chesss that's y i told u to have a look at puppy. You can esaily install extra software to the cd and guess what you need not know how to make your own custom cd. It can only be done if you've made a multisession cd. And that's the bauty of puppy. That's why Prakash recommended it in first place and I seconded. 
Do go to its site and read a bit about it. 
Puppy is totally customisable and that too easily if you can make a little effort to read how-tos. Even a nwbie will be able to do it.
Don't mind bad bad do look and think twice before you speak out, you haven't had a look at puppy linux have you.

Charangk that's great. I hope you have made a multisession cd. You can also add softwares to the live cd. 
Do not forget to save the config first time you use the cd, if you haven't already done so. So, you won't need to do it again at all. Everything will be ready for you next time.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2006)

@tech_your_future strange problem occoured first time when i burnt the imageusing a samsung DVD writer. I Burnt the ISO image using nero, the data was wirtten but when i checked the disc content nothing was there  disc property showed 610+ MB free space and when checked with nero it showed 64MB used and the resr as free. the disc didnt even boot. ne way i converted it to nero image format and burnt it using my Combo drive and then it worked. strange isnt it. Puppy is a breez to install with minimum knowledge of linux required. Even making the flash-puppy is simple. I guess i wont be using the live CD insted i will be using the flash disc. 

Now I have to figure out to configure the ethernet and dataone. I tried it once but it was unsuccesful. any Solution tech_your_future??


----------



## chesss (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually I have tried puppy, but the resolution/refresh rate I got made it unusable( I didn't know linux then). But since you are insisting so much and since puppy is customizable(which I was not aware of earlier).

But I still stand by that bartPE is super easy.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 24, 2006)

charnagk you can have a look at desertwind's post in the open source section on how to configure dataone on linux, it is a very good post and has been made a sticky. If that doesn't help you just post your problem there someone will help yuo out.
And about cd burning problem I have my doubts on Samsung. Samsung drives are the worst. You can check the forum for the proof of that and I too have a samsung drive, a combo drive which behaves too erratically.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply tech_your_future I will go through the thread you mentioned. the samsung DVD writer isnt mine, I have it for just a few days to burn some DVD's , the drive works fine with burning DVD cant say about CD's.

EDIT:

I want to Make a XP Pro sp2 installation DVD with hotfixes. I guess I can use nlite for the hotfix integration. Is it possible to integrate all the Chipset/Graphics/modem/ethernet/Audio drivers directly in to the main installer? if yes can anyboby explain how to do so. 
thanks


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 24, 2006)

I have already customised a CD using Bart PE. But the problem is it is very crude. It just gives access to the hard drive and possibly one can use DVD/CD writer and take backups. But my question was just like a linux Live CD, I wanted a winxp pro Live Cd with all my favourite programmes and I should be able to use it just as LIVE CD


----------



## sidewinder (Mar 24, 2006)

Man I didnt know abbt this puppy linux..its just gr8!!!!!!! Everybody should try it out.
But I still like the idea of using Bart pe coz I can untegrate all my drivers and every singla device i use were working with it which wasnt a case with my puppy linux coz i dont hav drivers for all my devices  for linux.
Any way one can use both the methods and both of them are equally good !


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok I am writing this from puppy right now. and i accept its awesome!! small, Lighting fast, easy to use, and just great!!. Thanks for the tip. 

btw its still possible to run into problems with resolutionand all. but the installer guides the user very nicely.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree it is possible to run into problems and solving them can sometimes get a bit intimidating for newbies. But, why do the forums like this exist, afterall   .


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 26, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> And for booting from Pen Drive i suggest slax . www.slax.org . This is really cool . It has a very active forum to solve ur doubts.But only the size is somewhat bigger than puppy linux.
> Any how if u have some deeper knwledge u can have ur own version of ur own (Linux) softwares ..



i also suggest slax....
been using it and like it....
the support is good.... if u dont have any drivers... just download the module and u're done.....

go for this.....

and if u got some space.....   download SLAX KillBill


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 28, 2006)

I downloaded slax, but it didn't go beyond the first screen. just froze. i thought some sort of driver problem. i am new to linux, so where can one get all the drivers and how to install and by the way can we customise the existing live cd to our own needs? if so somebody can help


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 28, 2006)

i already said that in my previous post...
if it a X11 problem just download the module it's in their download section... just place it in the modules folder...
double click the make iso bat file and u are ready to go....

it's all easy u dont need to know anything about linux


----------



## sknowonweb (Apr 1, 2006)

@ramakrishnan
 U can browse that slax.org for more s/w and drivers.And the peak is u can edit that iso image in windows using win rar.Just put ur downloaded modules in a folder where u can find other modules(*.mo) files. Save and Burn that to a disk and u r ready. And if problem still persists download md5 checksum and verify ur downloaded file or else re-download it.
 If u can make it , u wil Enjoy slax. Its really cool . ( unlike few others , this one has a built in support for MP3,dat etc.,.).


----------

